# PIO Wine



## kranked003 (May 21, 2010)

Recently found 2 large wine bottles embossed PIO Wine,  Any info would be great.  I searched here and nothing came up on this site, which could be good or bad.  

 It says to stand it kind of crooked not straight up.  Whats that all about?


----------



## kranked003 (May 21, 2010)

of course i found one on ebay


----------



## kranked003 (May 21, 2010)

closer view


----------

